# The HG/SS Pokemon Sprites



## NikoKing (Sep 13, 2009)

1st Frame: http://stuff.veekun.com/hgss.png
2nd Frame: http://stuff.veekun.com/hgss-frame2.png

Nidoking looks *censored.3.0*ing sexy.  These sprites are fantastic, they're better then DPPT's Sprites IMO.  What are your thoughts guys?


----------



## bittermeat (Sep 13, 2009)

The new sprites are totally awesome. I'm disappointed in the Ampharos one though. /:


----------



## Pear (Sep 13, 2009)

Pretty epic, especially bulbasaur.


----------



## quincify (Sep 13, 2009)

Woah, those are amazing!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 13, 2009)

<3 Espeon


----------



## Pear (Sep 13, 2009)

Wailord was one of the few pokemon sprites that didn't change.  
Wailord>other 492 pokemon.

EDIT- I'm blue!  :yay:  :yay:  :yay: 

http://www.youtube.com/v/iklnJkKJ9Ic


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 13, 2009)

espeon allycat
ohemgee blue perry!


----------



## Pear (Sep 13, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> espeon allycat
> ohemgee blue perry!


ZOMG! Above post edited.


----------



## Josh (Sep 13, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## Roachey#2 (Sep 13, 2009)

so stupid  :gyroiddance: cool


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 13, 2009)

@Noctowl and Typhlosion: y hey there sexys. o:


----------



## Nigel (Sep 13, 2009)

dragonite's sprite looks so much better than in DP/Pt


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 13, 2009)

Yeah, and is it me or did Sabrina get one hell of a sexy makeover? I'll get the trainer sprites in just a bit to show.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 13, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Yeah, and is it me or did *Sabrina get one hell of a sexy makeover*? I'll get the trainer *sprites* in just a bit to show.


I lol'd.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 13, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You made me lol at my own post too :O .


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 13, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


affin horndog @0@
is she the one with the brace


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 13, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, the one that will randomly appear in my avatar with the bracelet thing on her right arm.

http://stuff.veekun.com/hgss-trainers.png

You can see her sprite in this picture, she's the one with the white jeans.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 13, 2009)

Blaine is a pimp.


----------



## Nic (Sep 13, 2009)

Some are repeats and some are not. But, cool.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 13, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Some are repeats and some are not. But, cool.


The platinum sprites are just for online matches, they won't be re-used which I had a breath of relief when I heard about that.


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 13, 2009)

Already knew about them.


----------



## KCourtnee (Sep 13, 2009)

I like the second frame best! Especially Bayleef! That one's my most favorite pokemon ever!  And Chikorita looks cute, too!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 13, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She got better looking, that's for sure. She was always ugly in everything else.


----------



## Vooloo (Sep 13, 2009)

Umbreon <3


----------



## John102 (Sep 20, 2009)

Ivysaur is blue
Charizard's neck is too long
Blastoise looks like he's having trouble thinking
Raichu just looks.....wrong
Electrode's facial expression freaks me out
Jolteon is smirking
Moltres's sprite is horrible
Mewtwo looks sad
Feraligatr's mouth need to be more round, or we need to start calling him feralidile
What the hell is Slowking doing with that hand behind his back?

Besides that, they're all good.


----------



## bittermeat (Sep 20, 2009)

I want the english game to be out. /:<


----------



## Jake (Sep 20, 2009)

Why is Wormadam always the wrong clolour? :/


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Sep 20, 2009)

Furret FTW

Also, isn't the Super Nerd awesome? He has a robotic Pikachu which is win ^_^


----------



## IceZtar (Sep 20, 2009)

All eevee family members <3 .


----------



## Silverstorms (Sep 20, 2009)

Most are cool, some look stupid.

What happened to Moltres? And Jolteon? And Pinsir? 

Also, that has to be the worst Tyranitar sprite ever.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Sep 20, 2009)

Is it me or does it look like some of them are constipated  Like Moltres, Scyther, Kingler and Kangaskhan to name a few


----------

